# 55 & 33L freshwater tanks



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

Here are my 55 and my 33L tanks. They are both freshwater. You can see the fish clearly as to what they are.


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

more pics..


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

more and more


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

few more pics


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

almost done


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

The goldfish are in a 30 gal seperate tank. Just wanted to take a pic of the fish. The black moor was saved from walmart. He was covered in ich and almost completely dead. I snuck him out of the tank and into a bag and took him home. He was treated and now looks nice.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Dang it, why didn't I sneak fish out of the Wal-Mart tanks :O Silly place even had dwarf botia once...

Nice tanks/fish. Did you make/have that tank with the wood trim made? You know, it would look _even_ better with real plants!  hehe


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

Ichthius said:


> Dang it, why didn't I sneak fish out of the Wal-Mart tanks :O Silly place even had dwarf botia once...
> 
> Nice tanks/fish. Did you make/have that tank with the wood trim made? You know, it would look _even_ better with real plants!  hehe


the 55 was bought used from a fellow here in NJ. THe 33 was made by a company in PA and is acrylic. A guy here mentioned the company and it worked out really well.

Walmarts fish are always almost dead. I waited for like 20 minutes for an employee to assist me but noone came. I had a person even call an announcement for help needed in fish. I got tired of waiting so I fish him out on my own and paid for my extra things and didnt pay for him.

I have done that a few times with fish almost dead or really sick, just to try and save them. I have a 10 gal hospital tank and it comes in handy. Two of my tigers were from there and saved. I feel like a fish hero even if it only lasts 5 minutes


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

here is a full shot of the 55


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

Ichthius said:


> Dang it, why didn't I sneak fish out of the Wal-Mart tanks :O Silly place even had dwarf botia once...
> 
> Nice tanks/fish. Did you make/have that tank with the wood trim made? You know, it would look _even_ better with real plants!  hehe


im not knowledgable with live plants so I didnt want to go down that route. I would love a saltwater tank but I dont have the time to invest into one.Oh and my GF is named Leah too.Very nice name..


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

lol, thanks, small world of names. Ahh, maybe some day we'll convert you to the world of live plants and financial ruin


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Fish thievery! Haha! Nice!


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

loving the tank, let me get this right you caught it put it in a bag and just walked out, wicked glad he survivedolie

-


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

Ichthius said:


> lol, thanks, small world of names. Ahh, maybe some day we'll convert you to the world of live plants and financial ruin


I'm already in financial ruin with 4 tanks, and a 4 year old son. LOL..PLus the dog, two cats and newest black bear hamster.


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

oliesminis said:


> loving the tank, let me get this right you caught it put it in a bag and just walked out, wicked glad he survivedolie
> 
> -


exactly. I asked for assitance from an employee. I waited for about 15 minutes and still noone. So I went to the registers and asked for assistance again. They called on the loud speaker for "customer needs assistance in fish". I waited another 15 minutes and still nothing.

So, I found the bags and I went and got him myself. He was covered in ich, in a tank with 4 or 5 other black moors. He was the only live one. The tank was nasty, the fish were decaying and I felt obligated to save him. I grabbed the bag, scooped him out, and went about my business. When I went to the register to pay for the other things, the person didn't ring up my fish. So, I got it for free. 

Call me an idiot, but I noticed I didn't put the bubblers in my 33L. I have a pondmaster pump running the 55 and 33L and they are great air pumps. I have to take care of that when I get off work.DOH!:chair: Someone hit me now...


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

LOL cool I would of done the same thing


----------

